# BOB $10 quality miniature rod and reel



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I got this for my 4 year old son at Wally world. I never thought how an awesome bugout bag rod and reel it would be. For freshwater ponds, lakes, creeks etc.... it is awesome. The reel works great. The rod is strong and flexible. Only thing you need to do is change the line it comes with(very week)

View attachment 3463


View attachment 3462


.

View attachment 3461


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Pics are no good. If it's one of those pocket collapsible versions all I can say is be very careful on extending the pieces. I gave mine a flick to get open (like you would a collapsible baton) and everything jammed up tight and wouldn't collapse ever again.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Its not collapsable. About 2' long.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Very strong rod.. pound for pound


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Many in the northern states use them and similar rods for ice fishing.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a couple opinions here while that one looks good I have a diawa mini system I"ve had since I was a teen that is still going strong and it is very compact if you use a tube forthe rod sections rather than the case it comes in. All that said in my bob I have just a reel some eye screws some pole eyes zip ties and figure if I wanna fish with a pole I'll snag a willow limb or some other sapling and whip one together real quick. I caught a clearance on som minni 33 classic reels and picked up two or three. of em for that purpose. MOstly I figure to fish with bank lines trot lines and a couple of those yo yo auto matic reels. I"ll probably be to busy to relax with a pole in my hand only case would be a really weedy body of water where I needed to get way out there to try to fish. Besides I won't have any beer and a pole will just feel funny without the balance of a beer


----------



## prepper2012 (May 8, 2012)

i am actually thinking about getting a small rod like that. i just saw like 5 of them for sale at walmart between 10 and 30 dollars.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

wait till after icefishing ends in northern states they will b markf down at chinamart and fleet farm


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Few years back I picked up a small kids rod/reel at a garage sale for $5 They never caught anything with it but it casts good enough. At 30" total length it stores nicely it in the vehicle.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah yes, I have a couple of those I bought after ice fishing season. Ditto the neoprene gloves they sell for ice fishing - they allow you good use of fingers and an excellent grip yet keep the fingers warm. I don't ice fish, but I do love their winter gear!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I already had my say on the rod and reel but I will agree heartily on the neoprene gloves. As a kid and young man I did lots of winter wood cutting and worked in a scrap and steel yard and frost nipped my fingers a number of times now my hands hurt terrible at the slightest chill. The neoprene (I always thought of them as dive suit material gloves) gloves are the ONLY gloves I have yet found that actually keep my hands warm. My next best option is some wool mittens either US mill surp or E German Mill surp. Obviously the gloves allow for much more use of your hands. I do find them a bit fatigue ing as they try to hold their shape and resist your movements some But without em it doesn't matter for me as I quickly lose my hands anyway. I have two different pairs of em one pair that the finger tips fold back to clear the fingers fr shooting or whatever and one pair that are solid love em both.


----------

